# Rigs!



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I am moving very expediently out of the area (no not wanted by the law) and never got to hit the rigs. I leave aug14 and would like to go before the. If anyone in game for a buddy boat. I work Thursday's and that's it for the next two weeks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

